# Newbie questions-Goat and horse feed-UPDATED W PICS!!!



## Rilly10 (Oct 18, 2010)

So I am getting my first goat this weekend and want to be prepared. The goat will be a buddy for my horse so they will share a paddock and run in shed. I plan on feeding my horse up high so that the goat can't get into his feed as I think I heard goats can't eat horse feed.

So my questions are...

1) other than hay free choice do I need to feed grain? 
2) I have himalayan salt licks out for my horse, is that ok for goats?
3) Does the goat need any special mineral block, or is one for horses ok?
4) If they can't share this stuff should I section off an area so that the goat can get to its feed and away from the horse?

How does everyone else manage horses and goats together?


----------



## warthog (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't have horses.

My goats are fed horse feed, because we can't get a goat feed.

Salt lick, you need a good loose goat mineral, I use a cattle mineral block, because they wont take the loose mineral.

I don't know how horses and goats get along but I would say get another goat.

Hay free choice is good, with a buck don't give too much grain.

Does he get out to pasture or browse, that along with hay and maybe a little grain is all he should need, along with the minerals of course.


----------



## Rilly10 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am only allowed one more hooved animal and my horse is so lonley. I have known lots of people who keep horses and goats together...is it not advisable?

I do not have enough acres (I have 6.4 with three horses and allowed one more hooved animal for 4 total). 

I have an old retired stallion...who the goat would be living with, and two mares who are in their own field (who must be seperated from the stallion for obvious reasons ).

Is this a bad idea? He has met goats before and was fine on a lead, but has never lived with them 24/7.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 18, 2010)

Overall, I kinda think horses and goats should be pretty good penmates.

Their feeds are usually *similar,* at least in terms of the calciumhosphorus ratio, inclusion of selenium and copper, etc.  Horse feed's usually made of a little better stuff than food-animal feed, too.  Goat feeds are usually 16% protein, which is pretty high for the average adult horse (as I understand it, anyway), but if your goat's a wether...meh.  So long as a wether's got good hay, browse, graze, etc, they'll usually get by OK without much grain anyway.  Grain can actually be really, really bad for wethers...do a little research on 'urinary calculi' and you'll see what I mean.

What I'd probably do is make a "creep" area for the goat...something the horse is too big for.  Inside the creep area, I'd have a feeder and loose-mineral container -- goats don't do well with mineral licks.  In fact, I'd put the lick out of the goat's reach, if possible, as goats tend to get along better with their loose mineral when it's their sole resource for a 'salt fix'..  

Otherwise, good horse hay makes good goat hay, so you're probably OK there..  And like I said, if your horse feed is formulated 2:1 Ca and contains selenium, copper, etc, it's probably OK...but again, if it's a wether, you won't want to feed him much of it at all.  You might also want to look into adding a little ammonium chloride to his ration from time to time, just to help prevent UC..  

Otherwise...I think it'll be fine.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 18, 2010)

One more thing...shelter.  Goats absolutely, positively MUST have shelter.  Even if it's just something with three sides that blocks the prevailing weather, it'll do.

I know people who routinely leave their horses out in the weather with no shelter at all...apparently, that's OK for a horse.  If you try it with a goat, however, you'll have a dead goat in no time flat.


----------



## Rilly10 (Oct 18, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> What I'd probably do is make a "creep" area for the goat...something the horse is too big for.  Inside the creep area, I'd have a feeder and loose-mineral container -- goats don't do well with mineral licks.  In fact, I'd put the lick out of the goat's reach, if possible, as goats tend to get along better with their loose mineral when it's their sole resource for a 'salt fix'..


AWESOME! Thank you! I was thinking of sectioning off an area with a small shed so that if the goat wants to or needs to get away from the horse it could duck under the fence and have it's own space. I could keep in there a lower feeder, and loose minerals. The goat would have free range with the horse and access to the horse's run in, but this way couls still have its own little goaty condo! LOL!

I will get started on it and try to get some pics and then you can let me know if you think it will work. 

As for the grain I feed Purina Equine Senior which I will check but I belive it is a 12% protien. So it is nice to know WORST case if the goat got some the horse dropped it would be ok, but I will get the goat it's own feed.

Also I was thinking of getting a Boer Doe since they are a larger breed. I used to take care of a boer wether who died of stone complications (long story reguarding a very irrisponsible owner) and am now scarred to get a wether. Also worst case if the goat is not happy with the horse my friend who breeds them will take her back.

ETA- sorry can't spell!


----------



## elevan (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 7 goats who range with 2 horses and a Llama.  All get along wonderfully!

In fact our buck sometimes prefers to graze with the horses instead of the goats!  

Now, when introducing each new critter you need to monitor because as with humans personalities can cause conflicts.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## freemotion (Oct 18, 2010)

I got my first goats (my family had dairy/meat goats when I was growing up, these are my own) when I brought my horse home to live in suburbia after many years stabled with other horses.  I got two goats to ease the transition and keep her company.  It worked out great!  But she favored one of the goats and picked on the other, so I think just one will be ok.  Especially a larger breed like a Boer, because it won't need another goat for warmth like mine did.

Mine all lived together in a large run-in.  Never close them up together.  The goat is just too vulnerable to the larger horse.

The hay issue is this....fantastic combination!  The goat will dive in and eat all the leafy bits, and the horse will clean up every other crumb of hay.  No waste.    Since you have three horses to feed, be sure to set aside any flakes or bales that have leaves or brush or weeds in them.  Horses don't like this, but it is candy to goats.  Especially raspberry canes, which tend to be found on the edges of hay fields!

Goats should only be fed grain if needed.  If she isn't getting thin, don't feed grain.  Mine were FAT when with the horse.  Goats usually won't bother with dropped grain on the ground, but some will.  There will not likely be enough to be an issue.  Just make sure that the goat does not stand up on her hind legs and eat the horse's grain.  Someone could get hurt, and it is not necessarily the goat!  Mine would bonk my poor mare on her delicate muzzle and keep her away from her feed.  It is like getting punched VERY hard on the nose, poor thing.  I had pygmies, though, so raising her feed tub did the trick.

The toughest part for me was coming to grips with the gazillion goat berries everywhere.  I was so used to cleaning up every last horse poop, and it is impossible with the goat berries.  Give it up now and you'll be much happier.  Consider it excellent fertilizer and let it go.  Really.  And they WILL end up inside your shoes.


----------



## Rilly10 (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL! Thanks so much for all of the input! I feel much better now. I am still going to section off an area only the goat can go if she needs a horsey break. That way I can also give her her mnerals and a seperate area for hay so they don't compete. I will also build her her own shed that is smaller so I can fill ot with straw if she gets cold. She will still have full access to the big run in and field but I am concerened that she may get cold in the big run in. 

What size shelter would be good for one boer? Would a calf hutch work? 

Also, I wasthinking of keeping her penned in the area I will section off for the first week or so. that way they can get aquainted without just letting them loose. I would rather be safe and slowly acclimate them than be sorry later for rushing it. Does this sound ok?

Sorry for all of the questions! You guys are such a help!


----------



## Rilly10 (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh forgot to add! The breeder emailed me pics and he has traditionals (lots of them), 2 solid reds. and one paint. How do I choose? I like the solid red color and the paint the best look wise. The paint is the oldest, he said the reds are yonger and between 35-45lbs. He has all sizes and ages of the traditionals. Should I pick based on temperament? Any hints on picking one?


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 19, 2010)

I theorized once that a goat with lots of color would have a harder time keeping its mineral levels up (since minerals play into pigmentation), and therefore may be generally less healthy than lighter colored goats..  So, I asked a Boer breeder for his impression on which of his goats tend to do better -- traditionals, paints, or solids.  

He immediately said traditionals are more healthy, by far.  He said paints aren't too bad, but solids are usually a royal PITA "for some reason."  This was before I'd let on what I had in my head.  When I explained what I was thinking, he thought it made sense.

But that's one guy's theory plus one guy's impression of how color relates to health, though, so take it for what it cost ya..

I can tell you, though, that if *I* were picking...I'd go with a traditional.  

But that's just me.  

As for picking among the traditionals...or any of them, actually...posting the pics here might be helpful.  And fun.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 19, 2010)

Another thought...many horses tend to be color bigots, and since so many are darker, a light animal will often get picked on.  But one goat with one horse....that probably won't matter too much, since it will be the only companion.


----------



## warthog (Oct 19, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Another thought...many horses tend to be color bigots, and since so many are darker, a light animal will often get picked on.  But one goat with one horse....that probably won't matter too much, since it will be the only companion.


That's interesting, I worked with horses many years ago, but never new that.


----------



## Rilly10 (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL! SOOO true. I have worked with many stallions that prefer certian colored mares. There was once a very famous TB stallion who would only breed certaian colors. Very bad since they are only bred by live cover!

I also breed colorful Morgan horses and when I first started showing my palomino mare LOTS of horses would spook at her white tail at the Morgan shows since morgans typically only come in black, brown, chestnut, and bay!

Well I am going to go pick her out Sun Am around 9:30. If they are only 35-45 lbs, how old do you think they are? If they have not been handled much do you think they are still young enough to become friendly?

I already bought whoever she is a jolly ball and a pink goat halter and lead!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 20, 2010)

At 35- 45 lbs they are probably still young.  The growth rate in Boers varies a lot depending on what they are being fed.  If they are primarily on forage they could be 4-8 months old.  If they have a lot of grain, 2-3 months old.  A mix can be anywhere in between.  

If you handle them a lot they will come around.  Boers tend to be food motivated so treats work well with them.


----------



## Rilly10 (Oct 25, 2010)

OK UPDATE!!!!

We ended up getting two goats! Two little doelings, a solid red and a paint. We couldn't decide on one, I liked the red...hubby liked to paint, so to my suprise he said lets just get both!

So they are now in with my horse who is interested but no too interested (which to me is perfect). Hubby also built them their own addition to the run in for them and we sectioned off an area so they have access to their shed but the horse can't get in incase they need a break. 

I will update with pics later!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations on your new goats!


----------



## freemotion (Oct 25, 2010)

Perfect!  Pictures!!


----------



## warthog (Oct 29, 2010)

Congratulations, welcome to Goatland. 

Pictures please, we all like pictures.


----------



## Rilly10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Update! 

Our project is done! The goats have their own addition to the stallion's shed and a 2 top rail fence thay can go under but he can't so they can take a break if needed and he can't go in their shed. 

I am soooo happy with how they are all getting along! The stallion lets them eat out of his hay pile and has even been letting them eat his grain (now that we caught them doing it twice he has a bucket hanging in his shed so they can't reach). Who said stallions can't be nice!

Ps- sorry for all of the clutter in the back...didn't finish cleaning up before I took the pics!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow!  Those are very fortunate goats indeed!  Very cute, too.


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 5, 2010)

you may find that the goats stick with each other and are less company for the aged stallion than if it was just one goat, because they are social creatures. We kept a lil doe loose in our horse barn growing up and she went in and out of all the stalls and slept under the corner hay feeder with one older mare every night. Do be careful if your stallion wears a halter all the time, your does horns may get hung up if the two are playing/ nuzzling each other. our lil doe would jump up into the horse troughs after they  had eaten to get any scraps and she would jump on the old mare if she was laying down as if she was a play gym.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 5, 2010)

What a cute barn!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 5, 2010)

Very Cute!!  They have alot of room! I like that...my guys live like kings too!! Its nice to see


----------



## Rilly10 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It is too cute to see them all eating from one hay pile! I give the goats hay in their own area but they pee on it and go eat with the stallion instead! 

Thanks for the tip about the halter...he dosn't wear one other than for short periods of time before the vet or farrier arrive or if I am working with him. 

The goats sleep in their own shed which is bedded down with straw ans the stallion sleeps in his shed with a dirt floor. I don't mind that they sleep seperated. 

It has been really cool to watch them all. Cass (the stallion is protective over them. He always watches them and if the neighbors dog comes over he chases him away which he never did before the goats. He is not mean but just positions him self between them. He has also calmed down so much... no more hollering or pacing. He missed his old gelding buddy which is why I got them and now he is back to his happy laid back self!

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUE HELP AND SUPPORT! I will try to get pics of all three together this weekend!


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 5, 2010)

That's super cool!  Almost sounds like he's taken them on as "his" now..


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Nov 6, 2010)

At this moment...my bucks stay with my horses. My mare loves having the buckling under her and rubbing against her legs. The Gelding tolerates them around, but is not as cuddly. The barn is situated so that both  horse stalls are open to the paddock and there's another stall with a goat sized door that is open for the bucks. My does goaty door opens to a seperate yard next to that one. It works for now.

My bucks get fed in their stall. They also have loose mineral in there and their own hay and water. But they hang out with the horses a lot. In fact, my mare gets upset if I take her goats away to go for a walk. The buckling gets upset when I take his horses out without him.


----------



## Rilly10 (Nov 6, 2010)

Cass and his girls...


----------



## freemotion (Nov 6, 2010)

Aww, that is exactly how it was with my mare....all blissfully eating from one pile of hay....


----------

